# Kein Filtern von sms durch Betreiber?



## Feuer (15 Oktober 2009)

Angenommen, man ist bei 02, Vodafone, Telecom oder sonstjemandem Prepaid-Kunde.
Kann man seinem Betreiber nicht sagen, er solle sms mit einer bestimmten Absendernummer NICHT durchlassen?


----------



## M&M2005 (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kein Filtern von sms durch Betreiber?*

geht es Dir um eine KWN oder um eine reelle Handy Nr. ?


----------



## Feuer (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kein Filtern von sms durch Betreiber?*

Es geht um - freundlich ausgedrückt - unerwünschte sms eines anonymen Abzockers, dessen Nummer mir O2 aber mitgeteilt hat. Bin Prepaid-Kunde.


----------



## Mehrwert (10 November 2009)

*AW: Kein Filtern von sms durch Betreiber?*

Du kannst Millionen nutzlose Sachen mit Deinem Handy machen: Fotos und Videos machen und verschicken, im Internet surfen, chatten bis der Arzt kommt und so weiter.

Aber komischerweise kannst Du nicht automatisch bestimmte Anrufer sperren oder bestimmte Nummernbereiche *Dir selber* sperren, damit Du nicht aus Versehen auf einen Pingbetrug reinfällst oder andere "Mehrwert"nummern anrufen kannst.

Qui bono? (Wem nützts?)


----------



## jalex2000 (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kein Filtern von sms durch Betreiber?*

Dein Anbieter kann, aber erst nach einigen Diskussionen, die Premium Dienste sperren... :-D


----------

